# $49.99 FIRE!



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TSUGXKE/ref=ods_swm_LG9_Tab_Fire_1?pf_rd_p=2210327662&pf_rd_s=nav-sitewide-msg&pf_rd_t=4201&pf_rd_i=navbar-4201&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=S4FZSYS2W0DZ0XD8VD0Y

WTH?

I paid... way more than that. Kind of mad.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a couple of other threads about the new Fires.  This new low price model lacks some features that the previous 7" Fires had.

If it's been less than a month since you bought yours, you can return it for full refund (less return shipping charges).


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There are a couple of other threads about the new Fires. This new low price model lacks some features that the previous 7" Fires had.


Ann, what features is the new one lacking? I'm not seeing anything in the other threads (I'm probably missing something obvious).


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

What is cool you can expand memory using a memory card.  I  think that is cool.  Nice to know if my kindle dies it will only be a little  money to replace.  Now only if they would reduce the  price of Electra.  I want that more than anything but think they should reduce the price for prime members.  They had Echo on HSN Saturday night for $199.00


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

What's Electra? Do I want that?


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Amazon Echo.  I am drooling  at the though of  having my amazon prime music free of my computer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> What's Electra? Do I want that?





geniebeanie said:


> Amazon Echo. I am drooling at the though of having my amazon prime music free of my computer.




I think it's called "Alexa".


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

a few of the professional sites that review new electronic devices of all sorts have had a chance to test the 
$49.99 7" Kindle...the consensus is a good review,but, all make mention of the lower screen resolution from the 6" Kindle Fire...

My Question is: I use Kindle's strictly for reading and use larger tablets for Nelflix, Amazon Streaming Video,etc...Will I even notice the difference while reading


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a number of different tablets and I've found that the higher resolution ones are best for reading.  For watching videos there's not much difference.  When reading text the difference is considerable.

That said I've done more than a little bit of reading on lower resolution devices than the new Kindle Fire and it hasn't been a problem.  It's just that it's a LOT nicer with higher resolution.

By the way, the place where the difference is greatest is when reading comic books.  I don't read a lot of comics but I do now and then and I find it very difficult to read the text on anything but a fairly large very high resolution screen.  On a high-res screen it's pretty easy and I can even read it, although not easily, on a small screen if the resolution is good enough.  In the case of comics the text is less sharp anyway and I need all the help I can get.

Barry


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

geniebeanie said:


> Amazon Echo. I am drooling at the though of having my amazon prime music free of my computer.


I've had my Echo since June and I love listening to my music with just voice commands. Sometimes it doesn't understand me although it's getting better. I try to give my playlists easy to say names. Right now, it's playing my Fall 2015 list. The music fills the room on the highest volumes--loud enough that I have to shout to get her to hear me to tell her to turn the volume down. It comes with a hand held remote too, but I always forget about that. Next favorite use is setting timers. We use that one daily. Otherwise, it's a bit of a novelty device when people come over.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with very high resolution is much nicer for reading text. Whether it's nice enough to justify a higher priced tablet is something which have to decide of course.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I agree with very high resolution is much nicer for reading text. Whether it's nice enough to justify a higher priced tablet is something which have to decide of course.


You can buy a PaperWhite and a Fire 7" for less than an ipad mini 2 at the refurb store.


----------

